
JavaScript Is a Dysfunctional Programming Language - strajkoski
https://medium.com/javascript-non-grata/javascript-is-a-dysfunctional-programming-language-a1f4866e186f#.stirqinbl
======
vmasto
Went on to read the article. Reached the good parts vs definite guide image.
Immediately closed the tab.

I'm sorry, but if you want to be taken seriously you have to find something
better to portray your arguments than using a tired old meme that was mainly
used as a joke and has exactly 0 substance.

